# Calling 1Up rack owners!



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Looking to purchase a two bike rack to carry either 2 -29ers or 2 Road Bikes.
Many users and most reviews indicate 1 Up to be ahead of all others and I would like to hear from users who have had the racks for a period of time to determine how it holds up to heavy use.

Also, when used with 2 mtn bikes it seems there is no adjustment to stagger the bikes, so I am wondering if the spacing and separation is always good? 

I would love to see a photo with 2 good size mtn bikes on the rack.

Thanks


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

There is better adjustment on a 1up than any other rack. You can adjust each bike fore or aft depending on where you need it to align. No other rack does that. I'm a guide and I've used them all. 1 up is worth every penny.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

You also alternate the direction of the handlebars with each succeeding bike and adjust them side to side as mentioned above. I've used it to take 4 bikes - both mtb and road for long road trips (more than 10K miles). Works great and is highly recommended. Best hitch rack out there.

J.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

I read tons of reviews on most of the platform rack manufacturers and often read about issues even with the high end racks. Many of the click/ratchet type frame and tire type seem to have problems and I have not read about any with the 1Up.

My other concern was with the two mtn bikes interfering with each other, however Silentfoe stated there is adjustment with the rack system. I did not find this on the web site so it's great to know it is a feature.

I know, I always over research and ask tons of questions! I do end up being happy with the product almost all of the time.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

I've not used mine with more than one bike, but I love it.

Have you read the 1Up mega-thread??


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

dirt farmer said:


> I've not used mine with more than one bike, but I love it.
> 
> Have you read the 1Up mega-thread??


No, I have not read that and didn't know it existed and now I have lots of reading to do!

Thanks


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

Best rack made, bar none. There are no plastic parts, you can easily stagger each bike left or right so fitment is never an issue, the bikes are stacked in a stadium format so the last bike is higher than the first. Allows for more ground clearance. Another great feature is that the rack only touches your wheels. With my Thule T2, the front wheel arm would rub on my fork and remove the paint. Another issue with the Thule, Yakima, Kuat setup is the bike becomes incredibly unstable if you have a front flat tire. Pretty scary driving down the freeway at 75MPH and see your $7K bike swaying in the wind. With the 1UP, the bike can move around a bit of both tires go flat, but the bike cannot possibly fall off. 

I also much prefer the expanding bolt setup of the 1UP. I do not leave my rack on my car when not in use, and it takes maybe 10 seconds to mount it and get it secured. With the Thule you have to run a through bolt that threads in to the rack, and this takes maybe 30-40 seconds to do. No big deal, but the fact that the 1UP does not bounce up and down when you hit a bump is a big deal. With the Thule, hit a bump and the rack can bounce up and down a bit due to slop in the receiver, making a nice and scary clunking sound in the car. 

I also find mounting and removing the bike to be much easier and quicker than the other rack formats. 1UP is a bit pricey, but well worth the money.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I've had mine for a couple of years now and it's holding up great. No complaints at all. I have to be a little creative to not have the bikes rub but alternating how they sit, lowering the seat, adjusting rack's securing bars makes it doable.
Here's a picture of a couple of good sized bikes on mine and another with three.



.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

^ They look pretty squished to me


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

rickcin said:


> Looking to purchase a two bike rack to carry either 2 -29ers or 2 Road Bikes.
> Many users and most reviews indicate 1 Up to be ahead of all others and I would like to hear from users who have had the racks for a period of time to determine how it holds up to heavy use.
> 
> Also, when used with 2 mtn bikes it seems there is no adjustment to stagger the bikes, so I am wondering if the spacing and separation is always good?
> ...


I've had one for about 4 years now. Never an issue (except for the one guy who hit my rack while I was parked, and left the pieces on the ground.... incidentally, it was $35 to get the part to fix it myself... good as new!).

It's easy to adjust for any bike I ever put on it... mostly mountain bikes, but road bikes, a fatbike (even without the fatbike kit) and a bikepacking bike with racks.

Spacing and separation is good. It's easy to roll the bike right or left on the tray, then lock it down with the arms.

So, get one!! Why are you even wasting time?!? ... GOOO!!!!!



Silentfoe said:


> ^ They look pretty squished to me


Some say squashed... I say efficient use of space. Nothing there looks like it's rubbing or anything. Looks like a good job packing it in!


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

I have had my 1up rack for years and no problems.
I have owned and used every rack made and this is by far the best one. 
This pic is from my trip to Moab last week. 3 bikes, 1-26" 1-29er and a fat bike no problem.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

pimpbot said:


> Some say squashed... I say efficient use of space. Nothing there looks like it's rubbing or anything. Looks like a good job packing it in!


Feeling slow today? The photo is "squashed"


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks my friend, I am definitely going for it! Absolutely no one has mentioned any issues or problems and when reading reviews from the other top contenders, there were a few flying bike issues and many broken ratchet or plastic parts thta failed.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

If you want to save a little money and lose a feature or two you could pick up one of their old models for a heck of a lot less. Follow the thread 8 or 9 threads down.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

As an owner I can only think of one regret, I bought mine before they were available in black anodized. Didn't see that coming so I'm "stuck" with silver. Black would look so much better against the black plastic fender of my Honda CRV.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

sgtjim57 said:


> As an owner I can only think of one regret, I bought mine before they were available in black anodized. Didn't see that coming so I'm "stuck" with silver. Black would look so much better against the black plastic fender of my Honda CRV.


I like the black as well but it really adds to the price!


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Vrey nice, like the vehicle, bikes and rack! Thanks for the photo.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

sgtjim57 said:


> As an owner I can only think of one regret, I bought mine before they were available in black anodized. Didn't see that coming so I'm "stuck" with silver. Black would look so much better against the black plastic fender of my Honda CRV.


That's why I bought a silver car!


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

when i ordered mine the guy I spoke to said the black ones get (and show) scratches . the silver ones are not painted so no scratches.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

pimpbot said:


> Nothing there looks like it's rubbing or anything. Looks like a good job packing it in!


More importantly, you want to minimize the length of the lever arm that is cantilevered out from the hitch. 1UpUSA has figure out how to do that, to get the bikes as close as possible, and still not interfere with each other.

As I've posted in the mega-thread, we had 4 bikes on the back of our SUV when we hit a major construction bump in the highway at 80mph. We were practically airborne (and all my fault - tired after 1000 miles of driving - missed the warning). Everything was fine and the bikes were just how they were put in the rack initially.

j.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

I would go with the aluminum unfinished as well!


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I've owned two of these. My first was a silver one that I used for a couple years and sold to a buddy. He's still using it. I then bought a black one that I've had a couple years and still using.

No performance issues with either one. It really is far and away the best rack on the market. I leave mine on all the time, although it is super-easy to attach and remove. I like that it's all aluminum since plastic parts tend to sun rot here in Arizona.

The only caveat is my opinion that the black one isn't worth the extra coin. I think it's anodized and it fades really, really quickly. Mine is more of a rubbed bronze color now that black. The silver one doesn't do that.

Here's a pick folded up on the back of my Jeep. You can see how faded the finish is:


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Great looking car, bike and rack and the black does look really nice on the white car with the black wheels.

Thanks for the photos..!!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Blatant said:


> I've owned two of these. My first was a silver one that I used for a couple years and sold to a buddy. He's still using it. I then bought a black one that I've had a couple years and still using.
> 
> No performance issues with either one. It really is far and away the best rack on the market. I leave mine on all the time, although it is super-easy to attach and remove. I like that it's all aluminum since plastic parts tend to sun rot here in Arizona.
> 
> ...


That bronze color actually looks pretty swank! Too bad it wasn't intentional.


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

I traded my silver one for a black one that looks like a rubbed bronze color in the parking lot of a trail head one day. Some guy was telling me he wished he had of gotten the silver as his was faded, I looked at it and said wow, that thing perfectly matches my Audi and we traded right then and there.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Love the car the rack and the Niner, a great bike from what I have heard!

Thanks for the photos….!!


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've put about 800 miles on mine in the past two months and I can tell you I have no regrets. I've had a road bike on, a 29er on, and a 29er/26er on. It has performed flawlessly, period. I opted for the black because I think it looks better on my red car. I'm not too worried about fading because I take it off when not in use. I really should lower the seat on my Niner when I carry both bikes but I'm just lazy.









Sent from my iPad while drinking the kool aid.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

1Up racks are in an elite category of product named "shut up and buy it".


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Really nice and I do love the black but need to consider the price.

Thanks for the photo!


----------



## mikodipo (May 20, 2009)

Dont forget, they have the best customer service around and they back their product 100%


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

I am totally sold and the minute our new Forester comes in, I will order an 1Up rack.
I would love to have it in black but a little tough to justify for another $100!


----------



## Tweakophyte (Sep 3, 2013)

Anybody know if these every go on sale? Memorial Day?


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

1Up is in an unusual market position, I think. Far as I can tell, they only sell direct and it doesn't appear the company needs to offer additional incentives.

That said, I'd love to pick up two roof-mount racks cheaper. Anyone have any for sale?


----------



## Ivan M (Mar 18, 2014)

I just ordered the 2" 2 bike holder in black along with the fatbike adapter, cant wait to mount it on my 2014 unlimited sahara. The fatbike along with the girlfriends 26 will no longer see the inside of my jeep, lololo.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Let us know how it goes and post some photos, please!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

I do a lot of off roading and i'm interested in getting a 1up. My only concern is just how stable and secure are the bikes with just the wheels being held? How much deflection when hitting big bumps? Doing some shuttle runs the other day with some heavy'ish dh bikes the Thule rack we were using looked like it was going to break even goi g somewhat slow over the uneven, pot hole ridden mountain road.


----------



## EXW (May 11, 2013)

I have a black car and went with the raw aluminum since it looks nice and I don't have to worry about the color fading (plus the extra cost of black). 

To add to what others have said, this is the best bike rack I have ever owned. Every time I ride I appreciate how solid it is and how quickly I can get the bikes on and off the rack.

Here it is in 1 bike mode which is another great feature you can't find on most racks.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice Bike!


----------



## Hpirx (Jan 15, 2009)

This rack belongs in the Smithsonian!
You could tow your car from this rack, it's locked in that solid!
Bikes are absolutely solid in this rack.
If Indy cars had hitches, I could work on the pit crew putting on and taking off a 1Up rack, I've gotten so fast at it! (That includes folding it up and throwing it in its great box in the trunk!)
All of a sudden, loading your bike on the car goes from being a drag to actually being a great part of the ride.
Am I kvelling? You Bet!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

is there a locking mechanism so bikes cant get stolen?


----------



## Tweakophyte (Sep 3, 2013)

Has anyone ever painted the stock rack? I want black to contrast with my white car, but don't want to pay extra (plus they are back-ordered).


----------



## Ivan M (Mar 18, 2014)

Tweakophyte said:


> Has anyone ever painted the stock rack? I want black to contrast with my white car, but don't want to pay extra (plus they are back-ordered).


Do you know how far back for the back ordered? I ordered in black last week and i am still waiting for a tracking number, if it could be months i would rather they reverse payment and use the money for something else until they become available again, i ordered in black as i too love the black over the silver!


----------



## Wingspan (Jul 10, 2012)

shwinn8 said:


> is there a locking mechanism so bikes cant get stolen?


The rack does not come with a lock, even if it did that wouldn't mean your bike couldn't be stolen. That lock doesn't exist in the real world.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

1 Up sells a cable lock that works really well. It's actually the best cable lock I've ever seen. I'd highly recommend picking one up when you buy your rack.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wingspan said:


> The rack does not come with a lock, even if it did that wouldn't mean your bike couldn't be stolen. That lock doesn't exist in the real world.


deterrence


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I just use a random cable lock as a deterrent.

Regarding painting (powder coating maybe?) you can easily do that- the rack disassembles into pieces easily, so you can strip it down to paint it no problem I imagine. I took it apart easily to put the fatbike spacer kit on.


----------



## david101372 (Mar 18, 2006)

shwinn8 said:


> I do a lot of off roading and i'm interested in getting a 1up. My only concern is just how stable and secure are the bikes with just the wheels being held? How much deflection when hitting big bumps? Doing some shuttle runs the other day with some heavy'ish dh bikes the Thule rack we were using looked like it was going to break even goi g somewhat slow over the uneven, pot hole ridden mountain road.


I haven't done any off-roading with it yet but I can't imagine a more sturdy setup. I've got the 2" HD version. It's only setup for 2 bikes for now but I'll probably add 2 more add-ons before the next big road trip. Notice how each bike sits higher than the previous one. This adds clearance for the bikes as well as maintaining ground clearance.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awesome looking FJ fellow FJ brother! Rack looks good!


----------



## Tweakophyte (Sep 3, 2013)

Ivan M said:


> Do you know how far back for the back ordered? I ordered in black last week and i am still waiting for a tracking number, if it could be months i would rather they reverse payment and use the money for something else until they become available again, i ordered in black as i too love the black over the silver!


Sorry, I have not asked yet. I'll let you know when I find out.


----------



## Tweakophyte (Sep 3, 2013)

XJaredX said:


> I just use a random cable lock as a deterrent.
> 
> Regarding painting (powder coating maybe?) you can easily do that- the rack disassembles into pieces easily, so you can strip it down to paint it no problem I imagine. I took it apart easily to put the fatbike spacer kit on.


Good to know. I wonder, though, has anyone had success painting this? How did it come out? Etc...


----------



## Tweakophyte (Sep 3, 2013)

Ivan M said:


> Do you know how far back for the back ordered? I ordered in black last week and i am still waiting for a tracking number, if it could be months i would rather they reverse payment and use the money for something else until they become available again, i ordered in black as i too love the black over the silver!


They told me 3 weeks... I ordered the standard aluminum and will paint it.
Any more thoughts on how to paint it? I was also thinking plastidip...


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

All painting quality is based off prep....


----------



## Soundwaviator (Oct 11, 2016)

sgtjim57 said:


> As an owner I can only think of one regret, I bought mine before they were available in black anodized. Didn't see that coming so I'm "stuck" with silver. Black would look so much better against the black plastic fender of my Honda CRV.


Hello!

May I ask what year is your Honda CRV?

I just bought a 2011 Honda CRV in "Alabaster Silver" color, and I've been pulling my hair out for two days trying to decide whether to buy the black or silver 1up rack!

Would you be willing to post some pics of your silver rack on your CRV? I have looked all over the internet and could not find any pics of the 1up on a CRV anywhere (or at least not on a Gen 2 or Gen 3 CRV). I would REALLY appreciate it!!!


----------

